# Quigley Down Under Review



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

[img]http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/wbassett/HTS/MovieReviews/Quigley.jpg[/img]
Actors: Tom Selleck, Laura San Giacomo, Alan Rickman, Chris Haywood, Ron Haddrick 
Directors: Simon Wincer 
Format: Anamorphic, Closed-captioned, Color, DVD-Video, Subtitled, Widescreen, NTSC 
Language: English, French 
Region: Region 1 (U.S. and Canada only. Read more about DVD formats.)

Aspect Ratio: 2.35:1 
Number of discs: 1 
Rating 
Studio: MGM (Video & DVD) 
DVD Release Date: September 4, 2001 
Run Time: 120 minutes



Quigley Down Under is a unique but very good western. It is unique in the sense it takes place and is filmed in Australia.

Elliott Marston (Alan Rickman) posts an ad in America looking for a sharp shooter to rid his land of a 'pest problem'. Quigley answers the ad in a way that Marston can't pass up- he shoots the poster at various distances and marks the shots as to how far away they were, up to 1,000 yards.

The cinematography is beautifully done and shows off the Australian countryside in an epic and breath taking way. Everything is classic western right down to the music. No modern mixes or gimmicks trying to attract anyone but western fans, but the movie pays off for anyone that watches it.

Selleck is always a relaxed and charismatic actor and you can't help but like him, and Quigley seems like a natural extension of his personality. Rickman's Marston is sometimes a bit over the top as he was in Robin Hood Prince of Thieves, but he is still a joy to watch. The dialog is intelligent and entertaining as well.

_Elliott Marston 
Ah ha. Legendary Sharps. 

Matthew Quigley
You know your weapons. It's a lever-action, breech loader. Usual barrel length's thirty inches. This one has an extra four. It's converted to use a special forty-five caliber, hundred and ten grain metal cartridge, with a five-hundred forty grain paper patch bullet. It's fitted with double set triggers, and a Vernier sight. It's marked up to twelve-hundred yards. This one shoots a mite further. 

Elliott Marston
An experimental weapon with experimental ammunition. 

Matthew Quigley
You could call it that. 

Elliott Marston [Smiling]
Let's experiment. _​

Once in Australia and on Marston's ranch, Quigley finds out that Marston isn't looking for someone to rid the ranch lands of kangaroos, but to eradicate the Aborigines that live on the vast and sprawling estate. The movie directly reflects on the plight of the American Indians similar treatment but brings to light a very real situation that happened to the Aborigines as well.

Quigley doesn't have to think about it and answers by punching his host in the mouth and throwing him out of his own house. 

Quigley is subdued, beaten and taken out in the country side along with a rather crazy woman the ranchers decide is more trouble than fun and both are left for dead.

The story moves well and each scene is shot with a wide lens really giving a scope of openness to the Australian country side. Quigley's interaction with the Aborigine is also well done and the relationship with Crazy Cora (Laura San Giacomo) is believable and even quite humorous at times.

The ending is almost picture perfect. Classic western showdown, except we're not in the west.

_Elliott Marston[O'Flynn and Dobkin prepare Quigley for an old-fashioned duel] 
I seem to remember you're not too familiar with Colonel Colt's revolver, so this will be your first lesson. Don't worry. Mr Dobkin and Mr. O'Flynn will ensure that it's a fair contest. 

[Marston starts walking backwards] 
I'll just back up a few paces... And to your left a bit, that's it... Now you're right in front of my old pistol target. 
[Marston slips his coat back to reveal his holster]
Some men are born in the wrong century. I think I was born on the wrong continent. Oh, by the way, you're fired 

Matthew Quigley
This ain't Dodge City. And you ain't Bill Hickok._​
I'll leave Quigley's final response and insult for those that want to check out this gem of a western.

*DVD*- The copy I have is several years old, but the picture quality is superb and upconverts very well. As mention above, the cinematography is breath taking and this is a beautifully shot movie.

The score is also very well done. There isn't much LFE in the soundtrack, but I also don't see many scenes that LFE would have really felt natural to the movie. The surround channels are nicely done and bullets and echos all come from the appropriate angles.

:5stars: Must have for any western fan.


----------

